# Pony Jumping Critique? [VIDEO]



## elrohwen (Jan 19, 2009)

Overall I think you look really good together! It's hard to tell from a video, but it looks like you might have piano hands a little bit ... other than that, nice job. He's a very cute pony.


----------



## Corey NC (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks! Yep, my hands are always a challenge for me, I'll keep working on them though. : )


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Cute pony! He has a nice jump, but I'd like to see a longer stride for hunters. I found it helps to squeeze with the outside leg each stride. This helps you "bounce" off the rail and get a longer, uphill stride.

For you, GREAT legs, I'm very jealous, lol. Nice seat, basically you are a really, really good, balanced rider. I agree with working on your hands though. For hunters, I'd carry them a bit lower (few inches ahead of the saddle) and tighten your fingers! I can see daylight bewtween your pinkies and the reins, lol


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok I love your lower leg! Very envious! I wanna steal it!

You should do well at your show! Just wondering if you are in North Carolina, b/c of you username. And if you are what show are you going too, I may be going


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Agreed - you have a lovely seat and IM sure will do well.... the only thing I would suggest is riding with a longer rein as you are riding quite short an up his neck (thats just me though - I just think they look softer when you do)

You both look really good together!!! Good luck!


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

OK, first and foremost, I LOVE your arena!!!!!
Second, great solid lower leg, and great, flowing lines into the jumps. I love your form! I have piano hands too, so I understand how frustrating it is! Great job, and good luck with your show!


----------



## Madztheflip (Aug 4, 2009)

I only have a couple things to say:

*1) *The pony's stride seems tense and short. That could be because of him, but it might be because you're acting tense on his back. I can't really tell.

*2) *Your hands are staggered just a bit. Eventually, this could cause the pony to cut turns. 

That's honestly all I can see at the moment. You two are lovely together!


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

Adorable pony! (Definitely an eventer)

People may disagree with me, but it looks like you're riding him like a pony jumper with your hands, and not a hunter. I'd put your hands a little lower down his crest, put them closer together. In the first video, at 5 seconds, you put your hands level and directly above your breast collar whatchamajigger, and he immediately got lighter in his back, but then when you moved your hands so did he. It may be something to try at the trot again, and at the canter.

If he gets too fast, don't be afraid to push him into the bridle with your leg and seat between fences! He's probably familiar with that, and it looks better than using too much rein. Not that you are in the videos, but just in case. =)


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

kerplop said:


> Adorable pony! (Definitely an eventer)
> 
> People may disagree with me, but it looks like you're riding him like a pony jumper with your hands, and not a hunter. I'd put your hands a little lower down his crest, put them closer together. In the first video, at 5 seconds, you put your hands level and directly above your breast collar whatchamajigger, and he immediately got lighter in his back, but then when you moved your hands so did he. It may be something to try at the trot again, and at the canter.
> 
> If he gets too fast, don't be afraid to push him into the bridle with your leg and seat between fences! He's probably familiar with that, and it looks better than using too much rein. Not that you are in the videos, but just in case. =)


 
I agree with everything you have said - that was kinda what I was getting at - but couldnt word it.... the pony jumper description that is (I dont think you are on his mouth at all - I mean just where they are positioned)


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

Haha I know, jody! Pony jumpers tend to ride with obnoxiously tight, high reins. I'm actually looking for a pony jumper right now and a few ponies back, a girl showing me her pony said "pony jumpers are ridden with reins like this, I'm going to show you how _you_ should ride." I could tell the girl was a hunter rider because she barely had any contact as it was, but then jacked up the reins and rode the pony's head around. Pony wasn't happy, and crowhopped several times. When I got on I rode her like my [green] dressage horse, and she immediately relaxed and lifted her back. Go figure. :lol:


----------



## Corey NC (Sep 17, 2008)

For anyone curious we got Champion in the Childrens Hunter Division and 1st in the Medal Class. I am so proud of my pony! 

http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._114763526242_510596242_2399823_4093580_n.jpg


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

thats awesome congrats


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

good for you!!!! that is great!!


----------



## LolaGirl160 (Sep 12, 2009)

Try to keep ur elbows back a little more. In the first vidio at timed they look a little forward, but for the most part they are good. Try to get his head into a frame. I love luv luv luv luv luv luv luv luv luv luv ur riding. U ride like I ride. lol alot of ppl on here ride so against how i am trained to ride but u ride and are trained to ride how I ride lol ( from what i have seen and heard). Even in ur halfseat try to sit a lil taller. U have a very good seat, and lower leg. Ur heels are always down too. In the 3rd vidio u guys did a good flying change. Try to close ur fingers. I disagree with whoever said ur reins were too short. I think they are just right and u have a good connection.


----------

